# Hi!



## DisneyNerd98 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

My name is Kovu and I am so happy to be here! I'm 23 years old, and I've got two handsome kitties.

My oldest, Lightning, is 4 years old, and my youngest Simba is 3 years old.

(For reference, Simba is the orange one)​Anyway, I can't wait to get to know all of you!!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Kovu, welcome to the forum, and great profile pix! Love the Disney!


----------

